# Softner doesn't soften....



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Had a foremen call me today from a job he is running. Started the softner, backwashed it, tested the hardness. No change in hardness from the city water.

I knew what the problem was right away.......


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It was missing 4 bags of gravel and 20 bags of this.....

I knew I forgot to have them grab SOMETHING.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So what, wrong resin?

Edit: never mind, I miss read the post. You didn't fill it with resin.



Matt said:


> It was missing 4 bags of gravel and 20 bags of this.....
> 
> I knew I forgot to have them grab SOMETHING.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Do the softners you buy come without the resin? Not so anywhere here I've shopped, but I have replaced it before. Havent done that much softner work though.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The large ones are too heavy too handle with resin in them.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

20 bags?!?!? 



That's gotta be a big mother. Probably as big as the one Protech posed next to.






Paul


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

96" tall x 30" diameter. 2 tanks. one is online while the other regens and vice versa.

The one PT posted was larger I think.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

That will do it.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

:laughing:

My first thought was the media was spent. But if ther's no media then how can it be worn out.?.?.? :whistling2:

Good one! :thumbup:


----------

